# Mixing Aqua New Amazonia with Tahitian Moon Sand



## Danielk (Dec 10, 2014)

Since no one seems to have done it before I'll let everyone know how it works out for me.
Only difference is instead of Aqua new Amazonia I'm getting Fluval stratum from a local member that had some extra with no use.


----------



## Danielk (Dec 10, 2014)

Quick update.
Got lucky and local forum member gifted me couple bags of Fluval stratum, I did mixed it in with tahitian moon sand.
Overall looks great at least I like it has that two texture look, plants went in about a week ago so will see how they will like this.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks like a nice start! Hope your Plecos like it. They ought to show up really well against the dark substrate.


----------

